# Testing for AT&T on Tuesday looking for opinions and more



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

I worked one time for BellSouth Tele. We took two test but I don't know if its the same. One was a physical and the other one was like Theory with motor questions. Really didn't understand the technical part when the position was for a service tech. any way good luck


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I took the test.

Its algebra, tip/ring, and some color code ****

they give you a chart, to help. 

If you can, learn the 25 pair color code. it will help


There is also one of those what if things on it too. like if you saw some one steal, would you tell?

**** like that. 


If i remember right, I know some one who did some of the questions


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I took a Verizon entrance test a few years ago. It took me off guard because they'd give a series of them over a 2 or 3 hour period. They had 100 or so questions and you had a matter of minutes to answer them. They'd weed people out test by test. I ended up passing them all and got asked to work in Jersey at the time. I didn't take it because it's a pain to transfer from state to state I heard. 

Anyways, good luck with the test.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

thats right, they also time you!

like a timed test for math


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

[QUOTE


There is also one of those what if things on it too. like if you saw some one steal, would you tell?

**** like that. 

[/QUOTE]

Those types of questions are always iffy on tests. Not so much that one, but for instance when you are asked on a security clearance test have you ever lied before?. What is the correct answer? I'm pretty sure everyone on the world has told a lie. What would your answer be?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

buddhakii said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> There is also one of those what if things on it too. like if you saw some one steal, would you tell?
> ...


Those types of questions are always iffy on tests. Not so much that one, but for instance when you are asked on a security clearance test have you ever lied before?. What is the correct answer? I'm pretty sure everyone on the world has told a lie. What would your answer be?[/QUOTE]
you answer what they want to hear, and what the most perfect person has ever done....


My dad did some work with some one at the FBI who wrote these things, and he said just lie on the tests, to tell them what they want to hear


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I work for AT&T, but it has been over 31 years since I took the test. Back then it was some basic physical skills, some math & common problem solving. I'm a Customer Service Technician, but work out of a garage with 2 Prem Tech crews. The turn over rate for Prem Techs seems to be about 6 months. Beware, they treat Prem Techs terrible. Expect you to make unrealistic production numbers, change your work schedule at a moments notice, mandatory 20 hours overtime at time & a half, covered under appendix j of the Contract, so on & so on. Be prepared to be treated like a red headed step-child. From what I have seen, they are not too picky about who they hire. If you can turn a screwdriver, you're hired! I would not recommend this job to my enemies.


----------



## Squid27wfd3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I work for AT&T, but it has been over 31 years since I took the test. Back then it was some basic physical skills, some math & common problem solving. I'm a Customer Service Technician, but work out of a garage with 2 Prem Tech crews. The turn over rate for Prem Techs seems to be about 6 months. Beware, they treat Prem Techs terrible. Expect you to make unrealistic production numbers, change your work schedule at a moments notice, mandatory 20 hours overtime at time & a half, covered under appendix j of the Contract, so on & so on. Be prepared to be treated like a red headed step-child. From what I have seen, they are not too picky about who they hire. If you can turn a screwdriver, you're hired! I would not recommend this job to my enemies.


Thanks for the truth. I plan on useing it as a stepping stone till i finish up my low volt license.I would like to be up on a sevice tech level but they said that job is almost never offered without being promoted up within.I have also been told they like to blow smoke aswell to get people in.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Good Luck on your test. I hope your plan works out ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Squid27wfd3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks 
I need the luck its been a long time since ive had to take any tests that I had to think at. I picked up a dr watts book for low volt and been going over it for the colors in the 25 pair and the other stuff i was told to review.


----------



## Squid27wfd3 (Jul 14, 2010)

I passed. Was 50 questions in 50 mins. Most were simple thaught. There was 2 Guy wire questions 4 ring and tip questions and there were a few could you. Real basic if you took your time and read the questions. 7 out of 15 passed.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Squid27wfd3 said:


> I passed. Was 50 questions in 50 mins. Most were simple thaught. There was 2 Guy wire questions 4 ring and tip questions and there were a few could you. Real basic if you took your time and read the questions. 7 out of 15 passed.


 

Good job man:thumbsup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations, let the good times roll! :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Congratulations, let the good times roll! :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Squid27wfd3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Its official now I'm now an AT&T employee. I had my Orentation today all paperwork is signed and I am now a CWA member Local 1298. I just need to make it through 9 weeks of training 7 of them away from home.I leave for Ohio on Sunday for Training for the next 2 weeks,Home for a week, Back to Ohio for 5 weeks and Back home for good.

I'm both excited and nervous at the same time.I'm not looking forward to being away from home for that long but I'll have to deal with it cause I have bills to pay and bitching about them don't do a damn thing.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Squid27wfd3 said:


> Its official now I'm now an AT&T employee. I had my Orentation today all paperwork is signed and I am now a CWA member Local 1298. I just need to make it through 9 weeks of training 7 of them away from home.I leave for Ohio on Sunday for Training for the next 2 weeks,Home for a week, Back to Ohio for 5 weeks and Back home for good.
> 
> I'm both excited and nervous at the same time.I'm not looking forward to being away from home for that long but I'll have to deal with it cause I have bills to pay and bitching about them don't do a damn thing.


Congratulations. 
My father hired into Bell in NJ after getting outa the Army. He was a linemen/installer. He got his law degree and became a patent attorney at Bell Labs in Murrey Hill. 
Besides doing some real cool stuff there in their he has a few patents. They laughed at first when he proposed to make phone calls with "Tones". 
Little did they know were the world was heading. 

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice! Did you hire on as a Prem Tech or Customer Service Technician? I hope they treat you better there than the way they treat the Techs here in the Southwest. Hopefully it's a regional thing and you will be all good, our local here is wishy washy and lets the company walk all over the union. That being said, I enjoyed my career at AT&T. Keep us informed on how it's going, I would be interest to hear. Conratulations and welcome to AT&T!


----------



## Squid27wfd3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Very nice! Did you hire on as a Prem Tech or Customer Service Technician? I hope they treat you better there than the way they treat the Techs here in the Southwest. Hopefully it's a regional thing and you will be all good, our local here is wishy washy and lets the company walk all over the union. That being said, I enjoyed my career at AT&T. Keep us informed on how it's going, I would be interest to hear. Conratulations and welcome to AT&T!


I am going to be a Prem tech. From talking to a few techs they treat the guys here alright Prem Techs get a lot of OT working a minimum of 12 hours a day which is what i need at the moment to pay up on my bills.I would rather be in Install and Repair but ill take my foot in the door for now.


----------



## Ant-Farm (Mar 29, 2012)

I took the test... Wanted to put in my 2 cents... Finished with 22 minutes to spare (including reviewing all answers).

For all who are google searching for clues or what to lookup:
Let it be known (again) that most of this stuff can't be studied for.

Nearly 1/2 were logic questions (thought based, can't study for)
For example: Sandy is 5' tall, John is taller than Shane, Shane is shorter than Mary, Mary is 5'8" tall, John is taller than Sandy. Which answer (of the multiple choice) could be the most correct (and it gives possible situations). John is shorter than sandy? NO! Taller than Mary? Maybe. Sandy taller than anyone? no way to know... but there were usually 2 to 6 questions based on each set of a mix of given conditional or variable statements and there were usually 6+ statementsn per set. One had 10 I think (it was a mess) but finished with a 96% certainty that all answers were correct.

A good portion of the logic questions were based on flow (of electricity, water, etc.)

Others:

6 were based on how efficient your troubleshooting skills are.
4 Guy wire questions (common sense, no trig...)
4 "25-Pair" questions (crude explanation provided, Memorize the color codes ahead of time, if you get the job you'll need to anyways)
2 Abstract logic questions (must envision the answer given 5-6 variables)
2 binary translation questions (there is 1 series example provided)
2 Hexadecimal translation questions (no example provided) (or octal?)
4 torque / leverage questions (not including guy wire questions)
6 ratio questions (gears & pulleys)
4 percentage & logic questions (5 conditional statements each)
2 acceleration questions
4 *TRICK QUESTIONS* (read the directions CAREFULLY, give them only what they ask for, it's very specific, not what looks "right" according to the picture. If it blows something up but it's exactly what they ask for then it's still the right answer).

No calculator is needed to complete the test.

Any _formal_ technical training or 1 college course in electronics + some good common sense and this whole test can be passed easily.

The final score is not known, only a pass/fail result.
Such as "Qualified" or "Not Qualified"

Nothing will be brought into the testing area except 1 form of ID (be sure to bring more than 1 to check-in), they even make you turn out your pockets (no wallet, no cell, nothing!)


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Congratulations. I am glad you got the job, and passed the test. That's great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wallace1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Squid27wfd3 said:


> I passed. Was 50 questions in 50 mins. Most were simple thaught. There was 2 Guy wire questions 4 ring and tip questions and there were a few could you. Real basic if you took your time and read the questions. 7 out of 15 passed.


Hey I take my test next Tuesday can you please tell me what I need to know. I'm really nervous!!!! Please and thank you


----------



## open short (Oct 12, 2010)

and now you know,it's all battery and ground


----------



## Melluminati (Oct 22, 2013)

*Technical/Mechanical Test-Field II (TMTF II)*

Im taking this test this Friday 10/25. This thread was VERY helpful. I was nervous at 1st


----------



## Tony_J (Nov 6, 2013)

*Your 100% correct.*



Ty Wrapp said:


> I work for AT&T, but it has been over 31 years since I took the test. Back then it was some basic physical skills, some math & common problem solving. I'm a Customer Service Technician, but work out of a garage with 2 Prem Tech crews. The turn over rate for Prem Techs seems to be about 6 months. Beware, they treat Prem Techs terrible. Expect you to make unrealistic production numbers, change your work schedule at a moments notice, mandatory 20 hours overtime at time & a half, covered under appendix j of the Contract, so on & so on. Be prepared to be treated like a red headed step-child. From what I have seen, they are not too picky about who they hire. If you can turn a screwdriver, you're hired! I would not recommend this job to my enemies.


AT&T here in Texas is same. prem techs are treated like ****. I was prem tech for almost 4 years. They find ways to keep you from moving to other positions. Union is a joke, appendix J contract is a slave contract. You dont get the same treatment other employees do. Dont expect to have a life or even scheduled time off. Forget you have a family god forbid you have children who need you.


----------



## Tony_J (Nov 6, 2013)

READ THIS !!!

http://www.line-man.com/forums/inde...-those-thinking-of-becoming-an-att-prem-tech/

I went through the exact same nightmare in Dallas. They will f*** all prem techs always. Union does not care about you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AT&T is not the company it was 20-30 years ago when my mother and uncle started out and both retired from. They will eventually screw all the union employees and you will have no rights.


----------



## TECHYinwaiting14 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello Ant-Farm did you remember the answers to the prem tech test, if you did I need to talk with you via email my friend


----------



## Fleo12345 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Technical Mechanical Test Field II*



Ant-Farm said:


> I took the test... Wanted to put in my 2 cents... Finished with 22 minutes to spare (including reviewing all answers).
> 
> For all who are google searching for clues or what to lookup:
> Let it be known (again) that most of this stuff can't be studied for.
> ...


This was great advice, took the test today and blew through it. My wife works for a employment agency and had some test that they give to welders and the like and it help with the process of the test.


----------



## BonyTony (Feb 2, 2015)

Taking the tmtf11 test thurs. What is the 25 color code? 
And what are the questions? 
Im a female and this has always been my dream job. My dad was an electrician and he died in dec. ive applied for this comp. before and never got to this phase. Its the only test they have me down for thus far. 
I have the qualifications for the wire tech position and just want some info about this test. Odds are against females before i even take this test!lol any comments or info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

It's the color code of the 25 pairs of wires in a jacketed assy. ie: 1 pair is orange and white w/orange, the next is blue and white w/ blue, and so on. 


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

BonyTony said:


> Taking the tmtf11 test thurs. What is the 25 color code?
> And what are the questions?
> Im a female and this has always been my dream job. My dad was an electrician and he died in dec. ive applied for this comp. before and never got to this phase. Its the only test they have me down for thus far.
> I have the qualifications for the wire tech position and just want some info about this test. Odds are against females before i even take this test!lol any comments or info is greatly appreciated.


Check this out for the 25 pair color code

http://www.fiberoptics4sale.com/wordpress/what-is-unshielded-twisted-pair-utp-cable/

There were numerous females in the field that I worked with. My girlfriend was an outside tech for 20 years before she retired.

Job titles have changed since I retired. What is a "Wire Tech"?
I was a CST (Customer Service Technician). I installed and repaired POTS service in business and residence. Also did DSL provisioning, no Uverse.

P.S. Welcome to ET and good luck on the test!


----------



## BonyTony (Feb 2, 2015)

Ty wrapp
Thanks. Wire techs responsible for educating customers on the u-verse digital tv serv and internet. 
Educate customers on service features and functionality

Verify all services are working correctly

Install and rearrange inside wires

Possibly work in small confined spaces or aloft (up to 28ft)

Work with hand tools

Work outdoors in all kinds of weather

Thanks again for the link. And if u think of anything else that could help id appreciate.


----------



## BonyTony (Feb 2, 2015)

*TMTF II test*



Squid27wfd3 said:


> Its official now I'm now an AT&T employee. I had my Orentation today all paperwork is signed and I am now a CWA member Local 1298. I just need to make it through 9 weeks of training 7 of them away from home.I leave for Ohio on Sunday for Training for the next 2 weeks,Home for a week, Back to Ohio for 5 weeks and Back home for good.
> 
> I'm both excited and nervous at the same time.I'm not looking forward to being away from home for that long but I'll have to deal with it cause I have bills to pay and bitching about them don't do a damn thing.


Congrats to u. I take the TMTF II- tomorrow evening in grville, sc. Hope and pray i pass .


----------



## BonyTony (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for all ur replies. Nice to know people still trying to help another. Life is to short for bs. To all be blessed.


----------



## BonyTony (Feb 2, 2015)

My daddy raised me and he was a electrician troubleshooter before he died dec 20 2015. He would be proud if i could get this job. As he had given up on me because i was on drugs and drinking alot. But i turned that around. Just sad because he didn't live long enuff to see it. Im his only daughter. Just wanted to give a lil info on myself. His nickname was bony tony. Thats why i chose this username. Anyhow, all of u be blessed. Thanks for reading....


----------



## fleabag711 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Test score required*

I just took the TMT. The person who issued the test told me some info. Firstly, they are now using the (TMT) which is like an upgraded version of the TMT-2. If you take the TMT than you will not have to take the TMT-2 I might possibly have these reversed but I think that is what she said. I do know without a doubt that you have to score 28 of 50 in order to Qualify for premise tech position. Yes, they let us see our score one at a time after they were graded. I have a couple years of college and am above average with technical ability and mechanical inclination; however I scored a 30. I wasn't satisfied and figured I got them all right. I did no studying whatsoever though and pretty sure I bombed the tip and ring questions. I remember most of the questions but i'm not motivated enough to post a tutorial etc. My advice would be to not rush through. I took my time and had like 2 minutes left when I was done. If you are really one of these people who flew through this test and did awesome- you should consider another line of work or pursuing or furthering your education IMO.


----------



## mechanic20 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Tmt-iii*

Hey, does anybody have information about the new TMT-III ?
Like, what type questions do they ask and how hard is it?

Thanks!


----------

